# Favorite "USA" made headlamp?



## 5150Bronco (May 4, 2011)

I am wondering what headlamp people like besides surefire that are made in usa and will work for backpacking? 

Thanks.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 4, 2011)

Princeton Tec Eos. still made in the USA.


----------



## vtunderground (May 4, 2011)

I think the USA-made Princeton Tec Quad would work well for backpacking too. It's like a floody Eos.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was looking at the princeton tec Apex pro.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was looking at the apex pro.

sorry for duplicate. please delete.


----------



## srfreddy (May 4, 2011)

I've heard that Zebralight will be making some lights in the US, but not sure which ones.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 4, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> Thanks guys. I was looking at the apex pro.


 
i had an apex pro 130 and thought it was overkill for backpacking. the lo flood wasn't lo enough for campsites and was annoyingly bright for my fellow backpackers. i eventually bought a PT Pilot just so i could have a lower lo and added even more weight to an already clunky package.

another issue i had with the apex was that i thought the hi spot wasn't very useful. the beam is a diffuse spot and is great for night hiking on lo, but is needlessly bright for that use on hi and not focused enough to spot objects that are really far away. my 80 lumen XR-E handheld has better throw than the 130 lumen apex pro.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 4, 2011)

Pt EOS.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 5, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i had an apex pro 130 and thought it was overkill for backpacking. the lo flood wasn't lo enough for campsites and was annoyingly bright for my fellow backpackers. i eventually bought a PT Pilot just so i could have a lower lo and added even more weight to an already clunky package.
> 
> another issue i had with the apex was that i thought the hi spot wasn't very useful. the beam is a diffuse spot and is great for night hiking on lo, but is needlessly bright for that use on hi and not focused enough to spot objects that are really far away. my 80 lumen XR-E handheld has better throw than the 130 lumen apex pro.


 

Great info. Thanks for sharing. This will get me looking to other lights now also. For some reason I think I was something bright. Do you have other suggestions? 

How about the surefire saint? or another guys?


----------



## vtunderground (May 5, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> Great info. Thanks for sharing. This will get me looking to other lights now also. For some reason I think I was something bright. Do you have other suggestions?
> 
> How about the surefire saint? or another guys?


 
The Saint Minimus is my favorite hiking headlamp. I'd have trouble justifying the cost again, though, when I can get a very decent PT headlamp for 1/4 the price (and not have to hassle with CR123 batteries).


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2011)

vtunderground said:


> The Saint Minimus is my favorite hiking headlamp. I'd have trouble justifying the cost again, though, when I can get a very decent PT headlamp for 1/4 the price (and not have to hassle with CR123 batteries).


The Saint is my favorite hiking headlamp too, although with the excellent (but mostly dimmer) offerings from Petzl and Princeton Tec at a fraction of the cost, like you said, it's a tough sell. The Saint does have unique features that set it apart from the others, however, with its optional battery pack, floodier beam and continuously variable brightness.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 5, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> Great info. Thanks for sharing. This will get me looking to other lights now also. For some reason I think I was something bright. Do you have other suggestions?
> 
> How about the surefire saint? or another guys?


 
are you looking for a CR123 light? just asking cuz you've named the Apex Pro and Saint so far. if so, that really limits your choices. the only four US made CR123 headlamps i know of are the PT Remix Pro, PT Apex Pro, and the two Saints. and i wouldn't recommend the Remix for backpacking due to the number of battery door failures it has had. the Apex has a flimsy hinge that can crack with almost no effort, but at least if it happens in the field, the light will still work, and you can bring it home and mail it back to PT for a replacement. but if the battery door breaks on the Remix, the light won't work, and if that happens in the field, you're gonna be screwed. so that really only leaves you with the Apex Pro and the two Saints if you're set on buying US made and using 123s.


----------



## vtunderground (May 5, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> the Apex has a flimsy hinge that can crack with almost no effort,



I haven't seen it for myself, but supposedly the 200-lumen Apex has an upgraded hinge from previous versions.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> are you looking for a CR123 light? just asking cuz you've named the Apex Pro and Saint so far. if so, that really limits your choices. the only four US made CR123 headlamps i know of are the PT Remix Pro, PT Apex Pro, and the two Saints. and i wouldn't recommend the Remix for backpacking due to the number of battery door failures it has had. the Apex has a flimsy hinge that can crack with almost no effort, but at least if it happens in the field, the light will still work, and you can bring it home and mail it back to PT for a replacement. but if the battery door breaks on the Remix, the light won't work, and if that happens in the field, you're gonna be screwed. so that really only leaves you with the Apex Pro and the two Saints if you're set on buying US made and using 123s.


 

I am open to 3AAA or 123 batts. I use surefire for torch which is cr123 so I would think it would be better to have lights and same batts......

what are your guys thoughts about this? 

I heard the apex pro is too bright though for around camp work? 

I guess for now I am open to either battery just want usa made I guess because I dont want to get something else that breaks.


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2011)

According to BrightGuy, the Princeton Tec Remix Pro (1x123) is made in USA. As are the Remix and Fuel (surprise!).


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

Isn't the PT eos the same spec as the remix pro?


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> Isn't the PT eos the same spec as the remix pro?


 
Spec as in what sense? They are different lights: the Remix Pro runs on CR123 and has two banks of LEDs: one high output LED for throw and three low output LEDs for flood, whereas the EOS runs on 3xAAA and simply has several modes for a single high output LED.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

carrot said:


> Spec as in what sense? They are different lights: the Remix Pro runs on CR123 and has two banks of LEDs: one high output LED for throw and three low output LEDs for flood, whereas the EOS runs on 3xAAA and simply has several modes for a single high output LED.


 
yes! what you said is what I was thinking. 

Now, if I wanted to run cr123, would the remix be the best choice next to EOS?


----------

